Ask HN: What important truth do few people agree with you on? - notoriousarun
======
kvn_95
This is a difficult question to quantify for me. "Few people" could be
interpreted differently, and it depends on where you are. E.g. around the
circle of people I know, I might be in the minority, but there is likely to be
a niche where I'm part of the majority. It's just that I'm not aware or
usually part of such a niche.

Second, what is the nature of the "truth" here? Is it mathematical/physical
where there is no denying them? Is it opinion about something? Or historical
facts? There are different level of truthiness there that I can see. However
once you go into opinion-land, can it still be considered as truth?

I feel there are deeper reasons for this question.

------
banmeagaindan2
By few people I mean the conventional opinion in the middle class - to give
credit where it is due HN is more likely to understand why these claims could
be true.

The wages of blue collar workers will be much higher than white collar
workers.

By mid-century most universities will cease to exist.

Robotics and Genetics are not technologies yet.

Liu Cixin's book The Three Body Problem is a Straussian criticism of the
West's political system.

Most important technological advancements are now being developed outside
Silicon Valley by people who don't consider themselves to be in technology at
all.

I could go on but I have to run to work.

